# 2.7 Biturbo switcheroo



## mick15 (Jul 13, 2002)

Just wondering if its possible to swap a 2.7 Biturbo into a GTI.
Mostly cuz i'm interested in this: *625 hp*


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: 2.7 Biturbo switcheroo (mick15)*

i dont think so atleast into a mk4 maybe a b5 pasat the block is not the same as the vr6 the angle is way off rember although vw and audi share not all are compatable


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: 2.7 Biturbo switcheroo (BlkVentoTurbo)*

I believe Dalbach's GTI is a 2.7T. not sure tho. But they had to cut 3/4 of the car to get the motor in. They said the only thing stock is the rear window


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: 2.7 Biturbo switcheroo (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

the Dalback car is actually a 5 cyl audi motor. iirc


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: 2.7 Biturbo switcheroo (vwtoys)*

Audi had fitted the 5 cyl and a v6 in a Golf chassis in the late 80's early 90's to fend off the need of the VR. They lost.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 2.7 Biturbo switcheroo (vwtoys)*

ya the Dalhback is a I-5 20v turbo and its 2.1 vs the stock 2.2 also


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: 2.7 Biturbo switcheroo (BlkVentoTurbo)*

I've heard of a Passat (something around 1999 or newer) running with a 2.7 in it in the Montreal-area and somehow don't believe the fact that it is still FWD!!!


----------



## fastwagen (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: 2.7 Biturbo switcheroo (TopSpeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TopSpeed* »_I've heard of a Passat running with a 2.7 in it in the Montreal-area and somehow don't believe the fact that it is still FWD!!!









the passat you speak of is a white wagon, with S4 wheels and it is FWD


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: 2.7 Biturbo switcheroo (fastwagen)*

And it's for sale on clubB5:


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 2.7 Biturbo switcheroo (BlkVentoTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlkVentoTurbo* »_i dont think so atleast into a mk4 maybe a b5 pasat the block is not the same as the vr6 the angle is way off rember although vw and audi share not all are compatable


yeah, the A4/S4 shares the same chassis as the B5 passat, so that'd be easier....putting it into the mk4, or even the mk3 would be an extremely pricey, totally custom job, and would require relocation of EVERYTHING out of the engine compartment ("honey, could you roll up your window? and while you're at it, could you please top up the brake fluid reservoir in the glovebox for me? thanks, yer a doll.")


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: 2.7 Biturbo switcheroo (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

that is one killer passat wagon
























_Modified by crazydubman at 12:10 PM 7-18-2003_


----------



## SUV-ETR (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: 2.7 Biturbo switcheroo (mick15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mick15* »_Just wondering if its possible to swap a 2.7 Biturbo into a GTI.

To quote a great Scirocco geek, "Anything is possible with the right combination of:
1) Time
2) Heat
3) Money
4) Chemicals"
Some have also added:
5) Swear Words
You'll need LOTS of #1 for that project.








Neal


----------



## adh2k1 (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: 2.7 Biturbo switcheroo (SUV-ETR)*

and even more of 3.....


----------

